# Some pictures of the PM 835



## chiroone (Jan 6, 2018)

Matt was good enough to send a few hi res  pictures of the PM 835. It looks like a real thing of beauty.  I think I am  going to have to go for it.  It appears I may be the 1st one on this forum to get one of these things as so far no one has sounded off that they have one


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 6, 2018)

It looks like my 935's baby brother! 

If you do get one, we need a thread with your impressions and lots of pics.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 6, 2018)

If the drawing on the Precision Matthews web site is correct, this mill stands fully 10" taller than the 935.   Not sure why.


----------



## mksj (Jan 6, 2018)

davidpbest said:


> If the drawing on the Precision Matthews web site is correct, this mill stands fully 10" taller than the 935. Not sure why.



I believe that is due to the taller base design, vs the flatter base of typical knee mills including the 935.  The knee on my mill almost touches the base when all the way down, and the base is maybe 6" tall. Also looks like a big motor (tall).  At the price point, it looks to be a lot of machine and very nicely made without busting the bank.  I think it would be an excellent entry point for one not wanting/needing a full size knee.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 7, 2018)

Well I just want to say that I have the 835s on order and can't wait for it to show up it looks to be a very nice home shop machine,


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Mine hopefully will ship this week!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2018)

DF and JD, What options are you getting?  Which vise?


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

I just got the 5" precision vise because they were out of stock of the bigger one.  For right now I just ordered it bare without power feeds or a DRO which I will add later.  Will definitely be buying a dividing head for it later also. 
I just bought a PM-1440HD lathe from them so I couldn't get too carried away!  The lathe works really well.  Can't wait to get the mill!


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 8, 2018)

I am getting power feed on x axis and the dro and and also the 5 in vise because I already have a old 6 in vise ,leveling pads ,1/32-1/2 keyless drill chuck, the ones that I a used started to have holding problems at the bigger dia. ,my plans are to use it with small dia drill , also the collet set and clamp set, and the end mills set to have extras on hand, I got my lubes from mcmaster carr along with other stuff


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah I did get the hold down clamp kit.  I wish I would have got the big collet set from them.  I just got the 11 piece.  With everything I have going on in my shop now the mill will mostly have the duty of precision hole placement tool for awhile.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 8, 2018)

So do you already have a mill up and running, I just have a small horzional burke


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> Yeah I did get the hold down clamp kit.  I wish I would have got the big collet set from them.  I just got the 11 piece.  With everything I have going on in my shop now the mill will mostly have the duty of precision hole placement tool for awhile.


The ER-style collet approach seems to make sense to me rather than the 5Cs--less expensive and more flexible?


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> The ER-style collet approach seems to make sense to me rather than the 5Cs--less expensive and more flexible?


Probably right.  What did you use to adapt to those?  All I've ever had access to was the 5c stuff with old Bridgeports.  Thee dro's from PM are actually really good.  You will be happy!


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> So do you already have a mill up and running, I just have a small horzional burke


No.  Haven't received it yet.


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> No.  Haven't received it yet.


Or sorry no I don't have a mill right now.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 8, 2018)

why are thinking about 5c when the mill is r8 its best to get a end mill holder for any heavy cutting but other than that i always try to keep things as short as possible, but yes i would like to have some er20 and er25 sizes to hold all the odd ball stuff


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> why are thinking about 5c when the mill is r8 its best to get a end mill holder for any heavy cutting but other than that i always try to keep things as short as possible, but yes i would like to have some er20 and er25 sizes to hold all the odd ball stuff


Dang my bad!  I have been looking at lathe chucks that use 5C.  The ER stuff looks handy to change out tools and collets but I agree that keeping things as short as possible is a plus with the standard R8 collets.  Having a mill with a brake that works and people haven't beat up makes for pretty quick R8 collet changes in my experience.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 8, 2018)

Have you found out when you machine going to show up I had ordered mine 11/16/17 and I am egerly awaiting it's arvial


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 8, 2018)

i talked to nicole this afternoon she said they are getting things ready for shiping and they have been making sure everthing is good to go my guess it will get her in middle of a snowstorm that would be normal for me


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah that sounds like my luck too except it never snows in Kansas anymore!  I ordered mine November 20.  They take a bit to ship.  My lathe took about 2 weeks but it was around Thanksgiving.  Not a bad turn around time for a 2800 lb chunk.


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

She emailed me awhile back letting me know they would be in soon.  Haven't checked back.


----------



## chiroone (Jan 8, 2018)

Well sent in the payment for my 835. They were out of the 5 inch high precision Vice, so I got the Homge,which is about $130 more, are they really worth the difference? Apparently, one is made in China the other in Taiwan, I guess if you’re spending this much for a mill, it doesn’t make much sense to skimp on the accessories


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 8, 2018)

The new Kurt 6 inch looks good.


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes please to many pictures once you gentlemen have your 835s installed.

Thanks for posting the updates!


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 8, 2018)

Money for a good vise is always well spent especially if you have scraped parts because they didn't seat right or moved in middle of a cut Kurt vise where always good to work with I hoping that the 5 in I ordered will be a good one


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 8, 2018)

When I bought my PM935 I was looking for a good quality vise because there was no sense in putting a cheap vise on a good machine. Seemed kinda silly. 

The Homge was on my short list when I fell into a deal on a 5" Kurt being sold here on the forum. Snatched it real quick, put 6" jaws on it and I've been happy ever since.

If you get a cheap vise, you will hate it every time you use it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## mksj (Jan 8, 2018)

I am with Bill, you pay this much for a mill, getting a cheap vise is throwing all the precision away. I have seen some of the reviews of the Chinese Kurt clones, and they were shockingly bad as to tolerances measured around the vise like out 6 thousandth. Also vise to vise if you ever need to double up.  There have been lot discussions as to 5" and 6" size for this size mill, all I can say is I have used my 6" vise on smaller mills, and it is the same one that is on my full size knee currently. So it is a matter of preference, the vise handle always seems to interfere with something, you can always go with a speed handle. Finding handles and parallels for a 5" is challenging, I prefer the extra width of the 6" vise. See what QMT recommends.  If I was in the market for a new vice, I would get the Kurt DX6, the first listing is $490 but may bite you on shipping, the second is $540. A well made vise will last a lifetime. I would rather not buy a cheap tool and waste money, versus waiting until I can purchase decent quality. I have just wasted too many $$ on junk, look hard enough and some deal may pop up, and also look for good used tooling.
http://www.ritchieindustrialsales.com/kurtvisedx6onsale490.aspx
http://allindustrial.com/kurt-dx6-6-new-machine-vise-539-95-sale-free-shipping/


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 9, 2018)

the new kurt sure looks nice we will have to see what the future brings


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 9, 2018)

I too like the width of a 6" vise, but I do not need the depth nor weight of it for what I do. Putting 6" vise jaws on a 5" vise (monster jaws calls them 'oversize') gives me the best of both worlds. I can use 6" parallels too.

If I ever need to machine something that doesn't fit in the vise it will get clamped to the table. So far that hasn't happened.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 9, 2018)

i like the idea of using the bigger jaws and parallels as long as you dont have chatter problems ,using fixtures on the table for production runs allways makes sence


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 9, 2018)

I will use my cheap vice for smaller/lesser precision operations.  I think I'm going to get a Kurt DX6 for more serious stuff.  I really want a dividing head with a tailstock and boring head first and foremost though!  Usually I can figure out/fabricate a cheap way to hold my work down so I might put off the Kurt purchase for awhile unless the 5" vice is just terrible.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 9, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> i like the idea of using the bigger jaws and parallels as long as you dont have chatter problems ,using fixtures on the table for production runs allways makes sence



I mostly do hobby gunsmithing and various small projects for the home/shop, so oftentimes the longest piece I am putting in the chuck is a 6" slide for a 1911. Making fixtures can stretch my work envelope though. I'm not hogging massive amounts of material from a chunk of billet.

If I needed that kind of work done I'd have bought a much larger mill and lathe, AND slapped the biggest vise on there I could find. 

This is just my experience, and the suggestion of the oversize jaws on a smaller vise was more for those who don't typically work with large parts.


----------



## chiroone (Jan 10, 2018)

OK, now I guess the next thing that seems to have come up is a power feed on the X axis. What is everybody’s opinion on this, is it worth me dumping about an extra 3C notes to get it?  I figure I’m real close to about 5K right now and only need a few hundred more to get there, I’ve already ordered the 835, the Homge 5 inch vice, the collet set,The elastomer feet,the clamping set, a Percision drill spindle And I still haven’t gotten any milling bits yet. But, I suppose getting there is half the fun, and it’s an interesting diversion  from my unusually stressful practice, so why not


----------



## richl (Jan 10, 2018)

Tooling up a mill gets expensive quick. DRO before the power feeds seems to be the basic concencious around here. While I am sure the handheld are very tight and no backlash on your machine, counting revs gets old quick.
The first set of end mills, get the cheap Chinese,  you'll break them and it won't hurt as much as good endmills.
By learning to crank the handles manual, you will learn more about the machine and how it cuts different materials. You can get the power feeds down the road if you really need them.

Just some well meaning suggestions for you.

Enjoy that mill!


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 10, 2018)

If you have the money, then go for it.


----------



## mksj (Jan 11, 2018)

I thought the Homge 5 inch vice was out of stock? Before I would get an X axis power feed I would recommend getting a DRO, about the same price from Aliexpress and install it yourself. The Easson 12B is a bit more but uses a graphical display for mill functions with soft keys and more user friendly.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...h-3-pcs-linear-scales/1021179_1524501216.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...xis-DRO-system-and-3/1021179_32789719488.html


----------



## chiroone (Jan 11, 2018)

Matt tells me that the 5 inch Homge will be in by the end of the week.  I will go with the advice and get a DRO first, then get a feel for the machine before I go to the power feed. I can I think I will also buy some of the Chinese end mill so I can practice busting a few before I learn find the fine  art of machining. Is eBay about the best source for those too?


----------



## chiroone (Jan 11, 2018)

Never heard of aliexpress, but the prices seem almost to good to be true. Wonder what country they are in?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 11, 2018)

chiroone said:


> Never heard of aliexpress, but the prices seem almost to good to be true. Wonder what country they are in?


Aliexpress is the Ebay of China. (oversimplification, but not too far from reality).  Like Ebay if you find a good seller you can get good stuff at great prices.  I don't have any experience, but there are several folks that have successfully purchased DROs and power feeds from Aliexpress.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 11, 2018)

chiroone said:


> Matt tells me that the 5 inch Homge will be in by the end of the week.


What's the thought on having a vise with rotation capability?  I wouldn't think I'd use it, and it takes up Z space, but maybe it could be more useful than I think?


----------



## mksj (Jan 11, 2018)

A number of other HM members have purchased DRO's from Aliexpress, they are the Amazon (or eBay) of China. I have not purchased from them, but purchased my last DRO from DRO Pros and they are highly recommended also. I would review other posts on their reviews/vendors. On the mill, I would try to swing for the Easson 12B, a lot of forum members have used this on their mills, the quality of the Easson is a cut above the generic DRO's, but it all comes down to budget. Most people put the Z axis on the knee and add a battery operated digital scale for the spindle. You do not need anything fancy for the spindle, there are some bolt on models that you can adapt.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/thedrostore-com-anyone-ever-used-them.64498/#post-536509
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/3-or-4-axis-dro-for-9x42-mill.64170/#post-533621
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/easson-12b-dro-bolt-circle-function.63260/#post-521896
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...ls-on-a-pm1340gt-long-post.55949/#post-479015

On end mills, there are a lot of high quality end mills on eBay at a fraction of their list price, I would recommend 3 flute for aluminum, 4 flute for steel, both center cutting. Maybe a 3/4" rougher for rapid material removal. There are some inexpensive end mill sets, like Shar's..


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 13, 2018)

Just wanted to jump in and talk about picking the mill up off off the pallet I looked at the 932 instructions about use the eye or straps for pickup and where to place the head ram and table to get the best balance I know it will be a little different with this machine and it's high base


----------



## chiroone (Jan 13, 2018)

I’m kind of wondering if same thing. I think I’m going to pick up one of the harbor freight one ton engine hoists . Does everyone think this would be up for the job, the mill weighs in about 1,400 so I am supposing it is? I thought I would try to hook the hook from the hoist on the eye hook and then crank it up and scoot out the pallet. Of course, I am going to have to put those leveling feet underneath it before I set it. I’m wondering if I would be able to use the engine hoist with the mill hanging from it to wheel  it in exactly the right spot


----------



## chiroone (Jan 13, 2018)

I’m also wondering what size of scales I should get for the X, Y an 
Z axis on the 835?


----------



## richl (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm not sure about your machine, the 1.5 ton engine hoist for my machine works well (1800lbs). The hoist has a manual telescoping boom. I belive 3 adjustments, the shortest protrusion is rated 1.5 ton, the longest profusion .5 tons. Because of this it might be better to get the higher rated hoist.
It's always a pain to get pallets out from heavy equipment. I have some big demo bars, floor jack, pry bars, chain hoists, engine hoist, many of the harness straps. And when all else fails, Sawzall to cut the pallet apart


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like the combined , the smaller mini mill with a much better head. It looks ALOT like my enco or the jet grizzly counter parts with a well earned upgrade. I like the machine not to big or small. Perfect home shop .


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2018)

chiroone said:


> I’m kind of wondering if same thing. I think I’m going to pick up one of the harbor freight one ton engine hoists . Does everyone think this would be up for the job, the mill weighs in about 1,400 so I am supposing it is? I thought I would try to hook the hook from the hoist on the eye hook and then crank it up and scoot out the pallet. Of course, I am going to have to put those leveling feet underneath it before I set it. I’m wondering if I would be able to use the engine hoist with the mill hanging from it to wheel  it in exactly the right spot


Given my "Harbor Fright Quality De-rating" and the fact that the boom will likely be extended as far as possible to clear the pallet, I'd be awfully tempted to spend the extra bucks for the 2T, especially given the tragic outcome if something goes wrong.  Keep an eye out for a killer coupon.  Also, check the rating for the hoist with the boom extended--it seems I read somewhere that the max load goes from 2,000 lbs to under 1,000 lbs at full extension, but I couldn't swear to it.  Another option would be to rent a heavy-duty hoist (although it would be nice to have something around to handle heavy stuff!)


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2018)

Took my own advice and checked out the 1T HF manual online:  The max load at full extension is actually only 500 lbs.

Even the 2T hoist is only good for 1k lbs at full extension.


----------



## chiroone (Jan 13, 2018)

It will be interesting to see how other members of the forum get their 835s in place, At about 1,400 pounds it is not in the same class as a bench mill and promises to be a real dog to get placed.  I will have to see if I can rent a true 1 ton hoist ( with the boom extended) and then pray the eye bolt holds and I do not crash the beast.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 13, 2018)

I used a 2 ton model to move my PM 935, set at 1.5 tons for moving the Mill into position.

The issue was getting enough lift height, which I couldn't get on the 2 ton setting, so I needed to shorten the chain as much as possible and move the arm out for more lift.





You should be fine if you do the same or you could use the 1 ton position if you need more lift.

Head down the machine is 60" tall, max height on the HF Shop Crane is 89"

Good luck.

David.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 13, 2018)

I have access to a bobcat to help get it off the pallet and two engine hoist and I am going to have a pallet jack on hand to make sure I can get the job done ,I am planing on using two straps under the ram for the full pick move the head around for balance l hope that I can keep the stick out on the cherry picker as short as possible and never get the machine off the ground any more than needed I am getting the levelingredients feet for it


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 13, 2018)

Also the answer to what size scale is I am letting p.m. put my dro on so I hope they get  get it right so I won't have to screw it up


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 14, 2018)

Does the 835 come apart easily (i.e. can you pull the head off)?  If so, that could make it a heck of a lot easier to handle (lower weight and CG)


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have not  ever taken one apart but only 4 bolts hold the top to the base


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 15, 2018)

well taiked to nicole today and my mill is shipping out tonight or in the moring i have a tracking number anyhow 3 to 4 days to get here the extra day because of lift gate on truck i hope to have everthing ready in the shop 
i was looking at the harbor freight cherry picker with everthing short as posible it will lift two ton this lift has the lower legs that fold up for storage with smaller casters to let you move it around i plan on using the pallet jack to get it where i want it and then just lift up pull the pallet out put the pads on and set it down and start leveling fun fun i can"t wait 
hope you all are getting yours also


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 15, 2018)

Heck ya hopefully mine will be here soon too.  I have a skid steer here that I borrowed. Hopefully they won't want it back before the arrival date!  Last time I emailed Nicole she didn't email me back.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes Nicole said that the holdup for mine was something to do with the power feed adapter she thinks did you end up getting power feed


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 16, 2018)

No.  I was going to add it later.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 19, 2018)

Well its Fri morning and I am able to bring up the tracking on my machine things got off to a slow start with weather and all I can understand all that and am just happy that Elvis is getting a nice safe ride to his new home year I said Elvis my wife has given him a name already  (elvis has left the buliding ) I usually wait for my my toys to earn there name not to mention they usually get girl names (not allways ) for there moody ways
Just to let you know the machine in coming in at 1260 pounds and with the extra stuff I ordered it will be 1950 pounds if that will help anybody get ready for there's with the weekend coming up and bad weather I am not sure which day they will be able to show up but I will be here looking out the window like a lost pup dreaming of things to come heha


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 23, 2018)

Just a little news on my 835s It finally got shipped las week what with weather conditions and everything else so I got it up on saia freight tracking and was watching it come along the way then it stopped in chicage and didn't go anywhere so I called the trucking company and it came down to they where waiting for me to call to set up a delivery appointment, me I was waiting for it to get to my terminal that was wrong get on the phone and set up your date or fall in a hole just saying machine due in Wensday


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 23, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> Just a little news on my 835s It finally got shipped las week what with weather conditions and everything else so I got it up on saia freight tracking and was watching it come along the way then it stopped in chicage and didn't go anywhere so I called the trucking company and it came down to they where waiting for me to call to set up a delivery appointment, me I was waiting for it to get to my terminal that was wrong get on the phone and set up your date or fall in a hole just saying machine due in Wensday


Those trucking companies are something else.  The lowest bidder gets the job and you get what you pay for when it comes to service.  PM said mine would ship this week!


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 23, 2018)

well be pro active hope the weather holds out then maybe things will come together i can't wait to open the box


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 23, 2018)

Mine will ship tomorrow!  I was lucky to get FedEx freight again.  They usually are much more reliable with communication.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 24, 2018)

Trucking companies... Not the sharpest knife in the drawer. 

I forget which machine it was, but I too was waiting on a machine that had shipped, and after what seemed like too long looked up the shipper. The machine had been sitting in the local warehouse for several days. Called them up and they were waiting on me to call them to arrange delivery. Which might have been a valid state to be in if they had even bothered to tell me it had arrived locally. 

Whatever. It all worked out in the end. Just don't 'assume' that these guys work very efficiently.


----------



## chiroone (Jan 24, 2018)

I guess mine is in the shipping queue, maybe a week or two before it hits the road. Eager to hear from someone that actually has one


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 24, 2018)

Mine showed up today the truck didn't get here till 4:30 delivery time shifted back and forth all afternoon the biggest problem with that is having people there to help but the truck GOT here and he was a good driver he had no problem with the gravel road and getting backed up to my shop door and the tommy lift worked good very top heavy it is setup on two pallets high so we had to pull off the outside plywood so it would clear the garage door the machine was very well wrapped with shrink wrap thank you pm got some pictures and will try to post tomorrow as i try to get setup to get the machine off the pallet and in its New home ,having a lot of fun


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 24, 2018)

JDS77...Is the key on your computer with the single dot on it broke?  I was winded after reading that.  Congrats on the new mill though.


----------



## chiroone (Jan 25, 2018)

How high was it to the top of the box. Figuring the measurements, I thought it was only about 5 foot nine with the head all the way down


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 25, 2018)

i will try to give you a vertical heigth number in todays notes and yes i am happy to have the new toy and may be pressing to many buttons


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 26, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> i will try to give you a vertical heigth number in todays notes and yes i am happy to have the new toy and may be pressing to many buttons


Mine WILL BE HERE MONDAY!  I imagine you are too busy to give a **** about this forum now! lol


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 26, 2018)

No yesterday was real busy with the mill today is doctor day for the wife she gets first call so sorry 
The mill came in on a double tall pallet nice and strong but that much higher i was not able to get the mill through the garage door with the plywood on it but had no problem with clearance once it was off i used the 2 ton harbor freight cherry picker to lift the machine we had to put one leg up in the air to be able to get clearance so we tied it down with my tractor it was everything the cherry picker could do to lift made everything short and tight 
This was not the best plan
Once the pallet was out of the way i could pick it up enough to move it 
I used straps around the ram to get balance but i also used the picking eye 
I had a good truck driver but it was very tippy getting off the truck 
I still need to put the pads under it and i think i will use the holes in the casting 
Very pleased with the machine so far but have not moved things around untill cleanup
Well thats the book report for now yes long winded


----------



## chiroone (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow, that really is a beauty. When you speak of the harbor freight cherry picker, are you talking about their engine hoist? I am going to be a little concerned how I’m going to get mine in the garage and set up when it comes. I really don’t have any special equipment, and I’m going to have to see how others that are in the same boat as I am that receive the machine before me gets their’s set up


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes i call cherry picker engine hoist it is the two ton version it needs to be at 1-1/2 ton settings which makes it very hard to get height needed 
I rented pallet jack from ace to move it around while on the pallet it worked great 
I never got the balance we wanted but it was close you might turn the head 180 that is what I was going to do next


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm cheating and borrowing a bobcat 855 with forks.  My friend scored me a bunch of heavy lifting straps from work so I will be all set. I didn't get those leveling feet.  I was hoping each corner had a threaded hole and an open hole, like my lathe for leveling.  Then I can anchor it down.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 27, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> Yes i call cherry picker engine hoist it is the two ton version it needs to be at 1-1/2 ton settings which makes it very hard to get height needed
> I rented pallet jack from ace to move it around while on the pallet it worked great
> I never got the balance we wanted but it was close you might turn the head 180 that is what I was going to do next


JD,
Did you investigate pulling the head off to reduce weight, height, and the center of gravity?
Evan


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's the pic the manual has you will note that this is not the same machine but this is the manual i got so go from there


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 27, 2018)

I didn't want to pull the head if i didn't have to
I think if you turned the head 180 degrees to the back side it would pick straight up


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 27, 2018)

A couple more pics if it will help watch out for the little black knobs I had one laying down on the lower deck and two others that where loose


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 27, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> I didn't want to pull the head if i didn't have to
> I think if you turned the head 180 degrees to the back side it would pick straight up



I rotated the head/ram 180 degrees on my 935 when I had to pick it up off the pallet. I was just kinda standing there looking at the machine and trying to figure out how I could pick up the machine as near level as I could because the first time I tried picking it up with my 2T hoist I ran out of vertical travel because the machine was tipping so bad. I was staring at the mill and getting a bit frustrated when I came up with the idea of rotating the head/ram to the back of the base to better balance the weight front to rear. Worked like a charm. 

JDS77: That is one nice looking mill. Can't wait to see it fully set up!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 27, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> I didn't want to pull the head if i didn't have to
> I think if you turned the head 180 degrees to the back side it would pick straight up


JD and Bill,
I'm not following you--rotate the head 180 degrees about which axis?
Evan


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 27, 2018)

Vertical put the motor weight to the rear to help with balance front to rear


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 27, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> JD and Bill,
> I'm not following you--rotate the head 180 degrees about which axis?
> Evan



Sorry about that. I was suggesting that you rotate the ram 180 degrees, so that the head is on the opposite side of the base from the table/knee. But then I just did a close-up look at the pics above and the ram won't swivel on the base like it does on the larger mill! I apologize for attempting to give bad information.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 27, 2018)

wrmiller said:


> Sorry about that. I was suggesting that you rotate the ram 180 degrees, so that the head is on the opposite side of the base from the table/knee. But then I just did a close-up look at the pics above and the ram won't swivel on the base like it does on the larger mill! I apologize for attempting to give bad information.


Looked at the 935 manual and now I understand what you were suggesting.  That doesn't look like it would work for the 835, as you note the head and swivel are the same as the bigger machine, but the column attachment is different.  

It seems like it wouldn't be too tough to attach the engine hoist to the head and remove it from the base at the head swivel (looks like 4 bolts need to be removed).  I'm guessing the head and swivel are probably 200 lbs, which would greatly improve handling of the base and table assembly.  I'd want to confirm that it's ok with Matt before trying it, though.

Of course if you can get 'er done without disassembly that would be easiest and fastest.


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 29, 2018)

Just to agree with wrmiller on the fact that the ram will not rotate 180 deg it would have been nice but still very nice machine
 my y axis is a little tighter than i like, x and z are very smooth i am playing with y to make sure it didn't get stuff under the table


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 29, 2018)

My y axis is just fine the locking lever is different than the x and z so i still had drag on it when i thought it was released


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 29, 2018)

Machne is Up and running nice and quite ,really happy with everything so far


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 29, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's the pic


----------



## chiroone (Jan 29, 2018)

A thing of beauty is a joy forever.  Thanks for the video, can not wait to get mine now


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 29, 2018)

Got mine today.  Be running tomorrow!


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hope everyone shares there fun with picture's


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Stripping off the Cosmo!  This mill is tall as hell compared to a series 1 Bridgeport.  All the functions are essentially identical so I will meld well!  I like the height.  My lathe is way too low....that's a whole different subject.  Was happy to see that it came with the one pump lubrication system.  This thing is heavy compared to even larger machines so keep that in mind those still waiting.  I did use the smaller engine hoist for final positioning and as long as you don't try to completely pick it up you can scoot it.  Happy milling!


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Zeroed in pretty easy.  Well under .001".  Good enough for me!  It will get better as I keep on tinkering.  Here's a crappy video of my favorite mill indicator in use....


----------



## chiroone (Jan 30, 2018)

Is that the Starrett last word?


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 30, 2018)

chiroone said:


> Is that the Starrett last word?


I don't know what it's called.  Got it from my brother in law who is no longer a machinist.  It's a little kit with a bunch of handy accessories.  Each graduation is .001", so probably not the last word.  I have a mitutoyo that goes to .0005".  That's as close as I need to be.  If I lost that starrett kit I would definitely buy another!


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 30, 2018)

chiroone said:


> Is that the Starrett last word?


http://www.starrett.com/metrology/product-detail/196A6Z


----------



## JDS77 (Jan 31, 2018)

Cool your off to a great start fun to see how orhers are doing 
Are you having any problems with your paint chipping


----------



## dfsmoto (Jan 31, 2018)

JDS77 said:


> Cool your off to a great start fun to see how orhers are doing
> Are you having any problems with your paint chipping


I chipped the crap out of it around the base.  Pretty normal for Asian machines.  They put like Bondo under the paint or something!  Lol


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 1, 2018)

DERN that base and column is exactly the same as my old enco. But they sure improved the the top making it just like a smaller Bridgeport. I really like this pm . Good luck you'll have great times with her , congratulations well done .


----------



## JDS77 (Feb 1, 2018)

Glad to hear it's not just mine I get some touch up paint


----------



## chiroone (Feb 1, 2018)

I’ve been told mine should hit the highway Monday, I hope to have it delivered next Friday. Now comes the fun of moving it into its final resting place. I’m hoping that they will at least move it to the back of my garage, and then maybe I can get one of those 2 ton engine hoist and just coax it into its final birth. I did order the elastomer legs that Matt sells, I’m hoping the hoist still get it up enough so that I can put them into the holes in the base


----------



## JDS77 (Feb 1, 2018)

I got the leveling pads too they came with one nut a washer for each and the holes in the base of the machine are as big as the nut so my plan is to make some bushings for them that way i will be able to level the machine and have it on isolators as well


----------



## Nobby (Feb 2, 2018)

chiroone said:


> I’m kind of wondering if same thing. I think I’m going to pick up one of the harbor freight one ton engine hoists . Does everyone think this would be up for the job, the mill weighs in about 1,400 so I am supposing it is? I thought I would try to hook the hook from the hoist on the eye hook and then crank it up and scoot out the pallet. Of course, I am going to have to put those leveling feet underneath it before I set it. I’m wondering if I would be able to use the engine hoist with the mill hanging from it to wheel  it in exactly the right spot



measure the wedth and height of the feet then the max exstended height of the lifting hook  it should lift it but might not get around or under table or high enough to lower mill to right spot. also you really need a short lifting strap to get lifting hook as close to the millas you can


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 2, 2018)

I just set mine down without any pads.  On a mill it's not like you need to pull any twist out of it like on a lathe.  I wouldn't even worry about leveling pads.  Just shim it so it's mostly level and sets on all four corners.  If you are short you will need a step stool to change out tooling even without leveling pads!


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 2, 2018)

Does the ram rotate, or is the "turret"  bolted down solid to the column?


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 2, 2018)

It rotates like 10 degrees or so.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 2, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> It rotates like 10 degrees or so.


An advantage to turret head mills is that the turret may be rotated to do work that is not on the table, and also to achieve some other tricks.  I have never done so, but still...
Just sayin'...


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 2, 2018)

Haha I won't!  Probably end up with a bigger mill someday with cnc.


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 6, 2018)

Made this left hand thread M10x1.5 flange nut with my PM 835S mill and PM 1440HD lathe.  Made a threaded arbor that included the old stripped out nut for indexing wrench flats.  Used a piece of 4140 rifle barrel blank I had laying around from an auction score.  Better than OEM!


----------



## JDS77 (Feb 10, 2018)

Cool project nicely done


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 18, 2018)

Got my coolant setup going earlier today.  Put the switch up on the rotary switch housing.  Cuts steel way better than using mobile met766.  Using mobile cut 100 with water at about a 6:1 ratio. Next project build a fly cutter!


----------



## chiroone (Feb 18, 2018)

I had to use the 2 ton HF hoist to get my PM 835 off the pallet.  The reason being that the boom had to be extend to the mid position on the 2 ton press in order to be able to reach the lifting hook on the machine.  Even at that, I had the cut down the pallet so that only the blocks that were actually holding the machine up were still there.  at that position, the 1 ton hoist would be at the 500 pound mark and not up top the task of lifing 1,400 pounds.

Even with this, it was still a real pain, I have posted on another thread how I did it.  My advice, BE CAREFUL!!!.. When you hoist it up, it is not balanced and it will tilt and rotate according to how you have the table and head postioned.    I had the head rotated down to its max and the table lowered and backed to the stops


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 18, 2018)

chiroone said:


> I had to use the 2 ton HF hoist to get my PM 835 off the pallet.  The reason being that the boom had to be extend to the mid position on the 2 tom press in order to be able to reach the lifting hook on the machine.  Even at that, I had the cut down the pallet so that only the bloks that were actually holding th emchine up were still there.  at that poation, the 1 ton hoist would be at the 500 pound mark and not up top the task of lifing 1,400 pounds.
> 
> Even with this, it was still a real pain, I have posted on another thread how I did it.  My advice, BE CAREFUL!!!.. When you hoist it up, it is not balanced and it will tilt and rotate according to how you have the table and head postioned.    I hd the head rotated down to its max and the table lowered and backed to the stops


Yeah it was interesting getting mine in position to say the least.  About took out my garage door!  Lol


----------



## JDS77 (Feb 24, 2018)

real nice job on the coolant is that


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 24, 2018)

Ran my 835 at full tilt with some carbide today cutting .100" at a time on some steel.  Left a nice finish using full flood coolant.  Yes it was a mess!  Made an upper blade guide for my old vertical bandsaw.


----------



## JDS77 (Mar 1, 2018)

Now there's a idea i need to upgrade my band saw to was just going replace bearing but the guide needs a upgrade to  nice job


----------

